# One of the best days ever!



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So he got you food and you also got a tip? Olive Garden I would have passed on, but that's just the Italian culinary snob in me...:biggrin:

Also how were you able to keep a 2004 vehicle onto the platform? I thought Select vehicles were very strictly monitored and regulated. I got messages from Uber and Lyft every time a document expired even on X.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm glad you didn't have to pay Lexus $170 for an oil change.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> So he got you food and you also got a tip? Olive Garden I would have passed on, but that's just the Italian culinary snob in me...:biggrin:
> 
> Also how were you able to keep a 2004 vehicle onto the platform? I thought Select vehicles were very strictly monitored and regulated. I got messages from Uber and Lyft every time a document expired even on X.


Olive garden is good enough for me although I prefer cheesecake factory better. I was taught not to accept food from strangers. Perhaps this is just me. In return, he tipped me $20 cash and another $20 through that app.

I believe there are some flaws in the algorithm. Last year when I renewed my vehicle registration, Uber did deactivate the car. However, there were still a few months left before 2020. This is why I went to the hub and people there helped me to reactivate it. What is really interesting is that my 2004 was still on file until April this year. Not sure why there is a lapse before it's removal from the platform. Now, I only have my 2015 on the record. The eligibility rule may have changed since then. My 2015 may not even be eligible if I signed up to drive these days.



KevinJohnson said:


> I'm glad you didn't have to pay Lexus $170 for an oil change.


The $170 maintenance does not only include oil changes but also tyre rotation, topping off windshield fluids and detailed inspection. I was just lucky to receive the VIP discount yesterday✌.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Olive garden is good enough for me although I prefer cheesecake factory better. I was taught not to accept food from strangers. Perhaps this is just me. In return, he tipped me $20 cash and another $20 through that app.
> 
> I believe there are some flaws in the algorithm. Last year when I renewed my vehicle registration, Uber did deactivate the car. However, there were still a few months left before 2020. This is why I went to the hub and people there helped me to reactivate it. What is really interesting is that my 2004 was still on file until April this year. Not sure why there is a lapse before it's removal from the platform. Now, I only have my 2015 on the record. The eligibility rule may have changed since then. My 2015 may not even be eligible if I signed up to drive these days.
> 
> The $170 maintenance does not only include oil changes but also tyre rotation, topping off windshield fluids and detailed inspection. I was just lucky to receive the VIP discount yesterday✌.


The only thing I like from Cheesecake Factory is the cheesecake.

but yes, be wary of accepting food from strangers.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> So he got you food and you also got a tip? Olive Garden I would have passed on, but that's just the Italian culinary snob in me...:biggrin:


If a pax offers bear a tray of bland tiramisu, bear is not going to turn it down.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Olive Garden and a classy gentleman as you describe seem a bit oxymoronish. But that is a great story.

I'll tell you one of mine, but it is a much much smaller scale than yours. I play a game when driving called try-and-run-an-errand-without-going-offline. In this case I was trying to get to my favorite breakfast burrito place for a morning takeout meal. On the way to the taqueria a request came in. The rule is you instantly break off of your mission to accept the request and zoom to the pickup.

I picked up a gentleman who was on his way to a business he owned. Jokingly I mentioned the burrito mission I had been on (and expected to return to forthwith). Instantly he said "Let's go their. I'm buying".

So we killed 15 minutes of trip time visiting the taqueria and loading up the car with the food. We both waited to eat until we parted company. Ha ha. But along with the extended ride came a nice tip. Nice way to start your day off.

I don't know if Houston has any proper Italian restaurants. Maybe someone here will have a recommendation. ;>

BTW - I've got an Olive Garden story if you want to hear it....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The only thing I like from Cheesecake Factory is the cheesecake.
> 
> but yes, be wary of accepting food from strangers.


Their Steak Diane is pretty damn good! When I have to go there it is what I eat. There are some other things on the rather large menu that are also good


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Their Steak Diane is pretty damn good! When I have to go there it is what I eat. There are some other things on the rather large menu that are also good


I haven't been in ages! But I guess imho it's nothing worth waiting hours for.

the cheesecake in SF is always super hopping. Not saying it isn't good. But it's not wait a couple of hours good. The one time we went with a party of 16... oh &#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I haven't been in ages! But I guess imho it's nothing worth waiting hours for.
> 
> the cheesecake in SF is always super hopping. Not saying it isn't good. But it's not wait a couple of hours good. The one time we went with a party of 16... oh &#129318;&#127995;‍♀


LOLLL I do not wait to get into anything. I make a reservation or bribe my way in.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> LOLLL I do not wait to get into anything. I make a reservation or bribe my way in.


They don't take res in cheesecake here 

I don't bribe, but I would not be opposed to friendly chatting to get a bit of help. Unfortunately usually it's a lady up front to my recollection.

Pandora karaoke however... &#128513;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

New whip?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They don't take res in cheesecake here
> 
> I don't bribe, but I would not be opposed to friendly chatting to get a bit of help. Unfortunately usually it's a lady up front to my recollection.
> 
> Pandora karaoke however... &#128513;


You should try it! It's very functional.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> You should try it! It's very functional.


For some reason I'm ok with tipping generously but I haven't gotten into the bribing. &#128517;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 473391
> View attachment 473392
> View attachment 473393


Beautiful car, but at that price point there are many options.



sellkatsell44 said:


> For some reason I'm ok with tipping generously but I haven't gotten into the bribing. &#128517;


Come on, you have traveled in Africa, bribery is a way of life!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Beautiful car, but at that price point there are many options.
> 
> 
> Come on, you have traveled in Africa, bribery is a way of life!


Oh, I know, they had that in the info guide before we flew in. I just pretended I'm tipping them ahead generously.

but for real. The police are so corrupt there. Even the guide (local) was pissed he had to pay a bribe. He only paid in the end because it was clear we weren't going anywhere if not, and we had a lot of ground to cover...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Beautiful car, but at that price point there are many options.


I'm sure, how do they perform?

Also, not my car obviously. I just know OP is a Lexus fan.

I'm barely making 90 at the W2. No way I'd spend the 100 on a car right now lol. That would be insane.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The 500 is a solid sports car comparable in performance to a Mustang Shelby 350.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'm barely making 90 at the W2.


90 dollars is not too bad, you can buy a day and a half's worth of food at Kroger with that!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


You're talking about one of your best Uber days ever right?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The only thing I like from Cheesecake Factory is the cheesecake.


They are nice but don't you think the cream on top is too heavy? Whenever I request to have a cream-free version, the waiters had a strange expression on their faces.



Amos69 said:


> Their Steak Diane is pretty damn good! When I have to go there it is what I eat. There are some other things on the rather large menu that are also good


+1!! I always order 2 dishes with Steak Diane being one of them (ends up having leftovers for lunch the following day). If they can replace the massive mashed potato with pasta (angel hair preferably), the dish would have been perfect!










This picture was taken last time I dine in, a few days after Christmas last year. &#128546; Sorry for the picture quality, I can only afford cheap phones that never break... I swear the dish looks much better than that!

@Amos69 @ColdRider

That is a LC 500 with the new "sun-lit green" colour introduced last year. Yes, I am a super fan of Lexus because of their affordable and reliable luxury but this car is just not for me (let alone the price tag&#128514. I wonder why Lexus is making cars like that, which is a deviation from the tradition in my opinion. For me, ride comfort is far more important than performance! I think the sport modes in my 460s are already too much for me to handle. Call this obsession but I have never driven a car that is superior to my 2004 in terms of silk-smooth ride and road isolation.

While I am not too familiar with other models, one thing I am certain about the flagship LS is that Lexus is getting cheap. You would expect a steeling wheel with wood trims in a vehicle at that price range, right? Not now, they make it as an option. The same applies to heated/cooled rear seats, which is not available in most base models. The iconic Lexus clock is also smaller and placed in a awkward location on the left of the infotainment screen. The wood surrounding the transmission stick? (not sure how it is called) and cup holders look like plastic. The transmission stick? is too short but thick which makes it difficult to grab. In previous models, the seat adjustment buttons are marked with arrows indicating the possible movement directions but there are no such markings in LS 500. While the stitched leather in the steeling wheel is preserved, it gives a rubber-like texture. While I have no official factory figures, the trunk space in LS 500 is smaller in my eyes.

Here are a few compliments after a test drive
1) All LS 500 are only available in LWB (equivalent to the predecessor LS 460L)
2) The spindle grill is far more aggressive
3) Panoramic sunroof is mind-blowing but only available in luxury and executive package.

Below is a side-to-side comparison. I still vote for my 2015










Sorry my reply ends up as a mini LS 500 review....



1.5xorbust said:


> You're talking about one of your best Uber days ever right?


Yes. This is the 2nd best after the oil prince I picked up a few months ago because
1) He had a mask such that I can keep the $12 (I don't hesitate to cancel anyone without one).
2) He was extremely polite and generous
3) The trip paid quite well

These are the bonuses of the day
1) I basically was paid half the distance driving to the dealer.
2) A surprise VIP discount + $80 from the ride = Free maintenance!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> They are nice but don't you think the cream on top is too heavy? Whenever I request to have a cream-free version, the waiters had a strange expression on their faces.


&#128513;&#128513;

I have a sweet tooth. I've eaten choco tacos for breakfast. I can survive 10 hours on a donut and tea. I think for me, it's not too much, but then again I love Turkish delight (not the candy bar named that, thats crap.)

once, after dinner, my friends and I went to cheesecake for the cheesecake as dessert and drinks.

*







*
Not the best pic either but can ya blame me, &#128517; this was an iPhone 6s most likely (haven't been in ages) and the place is always dimmed so low, that pple need to use their cellphone to light up the menu &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> @Amos69 @ColdRider
> 
> That is a LC 500 with the new "sun-lit green" colour introduced last year. Yes, I am a super fan of Lexus because of their affordable and reliable luxury but this car is just not for me (let alone the price tag&#128514. I wonder why Lexus is making cars like that, which is a deviation from the tradition in my opinion. For me, ride comfort is far more important than performance! I think the sport modes in my 460s are already too much for me to handle. Call this obsession but I have never driven a car that is superior to my 2004 in terms of silk-smooth ride and road isolation.
> 
> ...


I'm a Lexus fan as well. My first car was a Toyota and it lasted me through hell lol. I appreciate the review! &#128077;

I'm car shopping right now but I'm on the fence. We're working from home right now so I don't have an immediate need. My gf has a Toyota Corolla and lets me take it to work. I helped her pay if off and now I just take care of the maintenance and insurance.

She preferred this as it's more convenient for her to take the train. We live a couple blocks away from the station and it drops her off right in front of her office. Her commute takes less time on the train instead of driving and she gets to read while on the train.

With COVID and the way protests are going, she'll want to use her car once they have to work at the office. I definitely want my own car. Her car is decent but she needs it when we go back and I want something with at least a V6.

Paying off my student loans is a priority for me though so not sure. The LS 430 is still a clean looking choice but I'd like AWD for when we get hit with snow. The GS is appealing too.

Knowing me though, I'll probably do something funny like buy a $3000 ex-police interceptor so I can be debt free before 2021 &#128128;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Split that fund for paying off your student debt, and create a fund for your new whip. I know paying off those loans is important, but if you pre plan the purchase you can find a car you actually want. Lots of great cars can be had for $10,000 and down.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> So he got you food and you also got a tip? Olive Garden I would have passed on, but that's just the Italian culinary snob in me...:biggrin:
> 
> Also how were you able to keep a 2004 vehicle onto the platform? I thought Select vehicles were very strictly monitored and regulated. I got messages from Uber and Lyft every time a document expired even on X.


The way select (for the two months it has left) works is that in order to get activated, it has to meet a stricter age criteria, but once that expires, as long as you remain active, and the car isn't taken off the platform at any point, it reverts to the market's normal age limit. My car was the last year possible for Select in the Seattle market, but if they weren't already nixing Select, I would be fine for a bit. Lyft is the same.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

How well-endowed do you have to be for "anal sex" to become "colorectal sex"?

Asking for a pax.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> How well-endowed do you have to be for "anal sex" to become "colorectal sex"?
> 
> Asking for a pax.


I don't know but the most endowed actually engage in what is called endoscopic sex.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I'm a Lexus fan as well. My first car was a Toyota and it lasted me through hell lol. I appreciate the review! &#128077;
> 
> With COVID and the way protests are going, she'll want to use her car once they have to work at the office. I definitely want my own car. Her car is decent but she needs it when we go back and I want something with at least a V6.
> 
> ...





Amos69 said:


> Split that fund for paying off your student debt, and create a fund for your new whip. I know paying off those loans is important, but if you pre plan the purchase you can find a car you actually want. Lots of great cars can be had for $10,000 and down.


If you still have a loan, it is probably not a good idea to get a car unless you have the cash flow to do so. Particularly, if you are aiming at Lexus or other luxury cars, you may want to have a budget of $12k to take the fees and taxes into consideration.

With a budget of $12k, you should be able to find a decently used (100k miles), facelift version of 430 (2004-2006). You may to create an account at https://drivers.lexus.com/lexusdrivers/ . Then simply add the car of interest to your account using the VIN such that you know what has been fixed. Note that only services performed at dealerships are on the record.

The cost of ownership is almost negligible (my experience). However, you may want to check if the costly 90k-mile service including timing belt and water pump replacement is done. You don't want to pay that out of your pocket if the car has a mileage close to or exceeding 90k. This is why checking the vehicle history is important. Furthermore, make sure to inspect all doors to ensure they can all be locked and unlocked using both keyfobs and the switch on the driver's door. Failure of door actuators is common in Lexus vehicles and it has happened *twice *in my 2004. Most people can probably live with that but if you are a perfectionist like me, the replacement could have costed you ~$400-600 (independent shop vs dealer price). Don't forget to check if the windows can be rolled up and down and also the electric side mirrors if they can fold and unfold. These are also common problems but fortunately I have never experience any of them. Other than that, enjoy your everyday ride (note that the "technologies" of these cars are dated)!

As a side note, look at the headlights. If they are cloudy or yellow, walk away. You know how the previous owners have treated the car. Never consider those in the $4-6k range (they are cheap for a reason - heavily abused). Some may actually look for an "upgrade" to earlier 460s. Don't do it. They have far more problems than the 430s. The only defect Lexus agrees to compensate at no cost is the replacement of door panels and dashboards after an overwhelming number of reports of premature weathering. In contrast, if you are looking for the facelift version (2010-2012), the $12k budget is very unrealistic.

If you are looking for a V6, an ES would do the job with a fraction of the cost unless performance and handling are important factors for consideration. I personally would not go for a GS. Why pay more for the same comfort you can get from an ES? I would not consider any cars <$6k. Granted people can save a lot of money at the time of purchase but they may end up spending roughly the same as a moderately-priced car when the car turns into a money pit. May be this is just me. Speaking of the cost, the LS has a V8 and has a very awful fuel economy. It may not be a proper candidate if you reside in a state where the cost of gasoline is astronomical. I hope you can pay off the student loan soon.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


That's an impressive day, however I can top it.

I got an Lyft ping at Walmart a few months ago. It was slow so I took it. Instead of the average 2 block $3 ride it ended up being much further away, almost 5 blocks and I got $4.50. That's good but it gets better.....In addition to the can of creamed corn they left in my trunk, I also got a $1 tip.

For those of you who vote for trump, let me clarify that my story above is sarcasm. I was not actually lucky at all.

*Deadpan Sarcasm*_ - It is expressed without emotion or laughter, making it difficult for the listener to judge whether the speaker is joking or mocking._


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I thought you were going to say you quit driving!


----------



## Nempire (Mar 21, 2016)

a 2004 with 120k in Texas, thats something very rare. I put on like 300 miles out there in 8 hours on a rental car, yall got some distance. Cheers from PA


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> but for real. The police are so corrupt there. Even the guide (local) was pissed he had to pay a bribe.


Once, while taking a taxi in Tijuana, the driver got pulled over by a cop for not wearing his seat belt. The driver turned round to me and explained that he had just started his shift, and could I pay the fare then and there so he could pay the cop his bribe &#129315;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Once, while taking a taxi in Tijuana, the driver got pulled over by a cop for not wearing his seat belt. The driver turned round to me and explained that he had just started his shift, and could I pay the fare then and there so he could pay the cop his bribe &#129315;


Ours was bc we were at the police stop (vry common). We've blown by every single one without a hitch except this one.

I would not travel back without a local or by myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Lexus Retirement Party


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Where and when? Count me in...


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Which Toyota motor does it have?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

simont23 said:


> Which Toyota motor does it have?


Which one?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Which one?


Does anyone not know that LEXUSes are just tricked up Toyotas for the American market. Clue; Luxury EXport United States. Told to me by one of their marketers.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Uh how does your 2004 Lexus qualify? This sounds like a manufactured blog post written a few years ago and posted now. Who do you work for?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Galveston said:


> Uh how does your 2004 Lexus qualify? This sounds like a manufactured blog post written a few years ago and posted now. Who do you work for?


I guess she thought I didn't read it or see it! Notice not much further out of her on this forum other than a bunch of lies out of others on how she has three other Lexuses but can not come up with $2000 because she does not want to carry that much. I am not sure how metal control arms wear out, perhaps she can explain that to me...I am familiar with bushing wearing out and the fact that you can have new bushings repressed into control arms. In fact I upgraded my K5 Blazer with polyurethane bushings all the way around. Also note how much she attacks me on my various threads on this forum! Some people really do not like smart people!


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> What is in this "feed" stuff that you eat that makes you so similar to Helen Keller?


Deaf dumb and blind kid. Sure plays a mean pinball.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> If you still have a loan, it is probably not a good idea to get a car unless you have the cash flow to do so. Particularly, if you are aiming at Lexus or other luxury cars, you may want to have a budget of $12k to take the fees and taxes into consideration.
> 
> With a budget of $12k, you should be able to find a decently used (100k miles), facelift version of 430 (2004-2006). You may to create an account at https://drivers.lexus.com/lexusdrivers/ . Then simply add the car of interest to your account using the VIN such that you know what has been fixed. Note that only services performed at dealerships are on the record.
> 
> ...


Coming from expert huh...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Uh how does your 2004 Lexus qualify? This sounds like a manufactured blog post written a few years ago and posted now. Who do you work for?


I uploaded the details of both cars when I signed up for Uber. For some reasons, my 2004 remained on file until April this year. I work for myself.



Lute Byrt said:


> I guess she thought I didn't read it or see it! Notice not much further out of her on this forum other than a bunch of lies out of others on how she has three other Lexuses but can not come up with $2000 because she does not want to carry that much. I am not sure how metal control arms wear out, perhaps she can explain that to me...I am familiar with bushing wearing out and the fact that you can have new bushings repressed into control arms. In fact I upgraded my K5 Blazer with polyurethane bushings all the way around. Also note how much she attacks me on my various threads on this forum! Some people really do not like smart people!


Hi, I do not need to prove to anyone about how many Lexus I have. If I have offended you in any way, please kindly tell me the details and I would like to apologize for my words. Having no knowledge in fixing a car, it does not hurt to seek for input from people who are knowledgeable in the subject. This is the reason why I posted in the vehicle forum. Every dollar counts but I am more than happy to spend the money on a family-owned business than the dealerships.



elpendejo said:


> Coming from expert huh...


I am nowhere close to be an expert. It is just my experience after years of ownership, hopefully can be useful to another member looking for a Lexus.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I uploaded the details of both cars when I signed up for Uber. For some reasons, my 2004 remained on file until April this year. I work for myself.
> 
> Hi, I do not need to prove to anyone about how many Lexus I have. If I have offended you in any way, please kindly tell me the details and I would like to apologize for my words. Having no knowledge in fixing a car, it does not hurt to seek for input from people who are knowledgeable in the subject. This is the reason why I posted in the vehicle forum. Every dollar counts but I am more than happy to spend the money on a family-owned business than the dealerships.
> 
> I am nowhere close to be an expert. It is just my experience after years of ownership, hopefully can be useful to another member looking for a Lexus.


Good luck to you!


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

elpendejo said:


> Good luck to you!


In all seriousness, for Uber driving, get a Tiny toyota petrol or hybrid. A bit 2nd hand, but not too old. Don't waste time on something passengers don't appreciate or care about. And keep it clean and tidy. And don't have it smelling like BO and vomit. And don't have the radio not quite properly on a foreign language radio station really loud. And try to read whether your passenger wants to interact or not. And don't start a sentence with " and ".


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

I would have giving him my "olive garden"


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten that you can lose surge pricing if you change the destination during the ride. Resets it or something like that. Not that I drive anymore, just saying... Better to take your chances with going the bit out of your way and keep the surge.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I had a pornstar give me hd once, but your story is cool too.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 473391
> View attachment 473392
> View attachment 473393


What a handsome UberX vehicle


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

That's a pretty cools story!! I have one as well. Picked up a dude after having to drive 20 mins to pick up someone going 2 blocks who gave me $20 and a 420mg Chocolate edible!! Food I won't take but Edibles...... I'll take ALL DAY lmao It's pretty cool we all have cool ass stories to tell, that we all go thru the same s h i t lol


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Last year I gave my Uber driver an edible made from the pickled blood of my enemies, angel dust and soccer field mushroom, according to police and dash cam footage he tried to use his Prius to spin up a playground carousel fast enough to open a star gate and then tried to teleport himself by sticking his head into it. Seemed to work out, he’s gone to another dimension.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

circuitsports said:


> Last year I gave my Uber driver an edible made from the pickled blood of my enemies, angel dust and soccer field mushroom, according to police and dash cam footage he tried to use his Prius to spin up a playground carousel fast enough to open a star gate and then tried to teleport himself by sticking his head into it. Seemed to work out, he's gone to another dimension.


I'll take 2! Lol jk


----------



## 12 G Buckshot (Jul 13, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> I'm glad you didn't have to pay Lexus $170 for an oil change.


My civic gets 50 dollar full synthetic with filter. But lexus has 4 filters plus 27 quarts of diamond flakes mixed with 24 k rainforrest purified aloe enriched lubricants. And you have to remove the engine for the oil change so i see the 170 price tag. Just kidding i love lexus.. Im jealous and this makes me feel better about my civic...lol God bless all of you uber pro and be safe...



circuitsports said:


> Last year I gave my Uber driver an edible made from the pickled blood of my enemies, angel dust and soccer field mushroom, according to police and dash cam footage he tried to use his Prius to spin up a playground carousel fast enough to open a star gate and then tried to teleport himself by sticking his head into it. Seemed to work out, he's gone to another dimension.


I thought it was just me ... Boy i feel better. This made my millennium.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Isn't Select already been cancelled by Uber and has been replaced by Comfort or Lux?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


Awesome photoshop skill but this is not a politics thread =) If this were ever going to happen, I will need to visit Mount Rushmore before the 5th sculpture is carved.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Isn't Select already been cancelled by Uber and has been replaced by Comfort or Lux?


I think Select was discontinued in Houston last month. Comfort is like a slap on the face for a merely 6 cents more per mile. Currently I only do deliveries because I am sick of confronting with people due to the mask requirement. Probably this is the best time to quit Uber once and for all with the removal of the Select platform. Lyft gives me quite a number of Lux rides but I don't want to deal with humans due to the same reason.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Yesterday and today good day for me, I got my pua the 600. and the 125. keep the cheese coming baby..............


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Olive garden is good enough for me although I prefer cheesecake factory better. I was taught not to accept food from strangers. Perhaps this is just me. In return, he tipped me $20 cash and another $20 through that app.
> 
> I believe there are some flaws in the algorithm. Last year when I renewed my vehicle registration, Uber did deactivate the car. However, there were still a few months left before 2020. This is why I went to the hub and people there helped me to reactivate it. What is really interesting is that my 2004 was still on file until April this year. Not sure why there is a lapse before it's removal from the platform. Now, I only have my 2015 on the record. The eligibility rule may have changed since then. My 2015 may not even be eligible if I signed up to drive these days.
> 
> ...


$170 is fine for a Lexus. It is worth it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Beautiful car, but at that price point there are many options.
> 
> 
> Come on, you have traveled in Africa, bribery is a way of life!


There is Lexus, and there is junk. There are no options. The Germans can shove their turbos up their asses, I am taking that Lexus with the air breathing V8.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Those grilles on the cars are hideous, though! What were they thinking?!? 🤣


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Safar said:


> The Germans can shove their turbos up their asses


I’m sure somewhere on the internet there are videos of just that...


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


In my small town, we have found that because nobody can make enough money doing Uber, there are not enough Ubers around most of the time, and their computer program surges their prices. When our passengers are picked up again next week, our drivers all get an earful about being ripped off last week, as they only checked the fare later. As a result, the local taxi company, having weathered the bad times, has stabilised it's size and market share and has put more drivers on lately, as it is the only company that gets repeat business, and only out of towners are suckered in to using Uber. It is only a matter of time, and Uber burning through it's funding before it is back to the old pre Uber days.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yesterday I thought to go home earlier than usual and something inside me insisted to go online. As usual, there was no surge or PPZ which is not a big deal. I had completely forgotten about the app until an hour later I dropped my phone due to a surprise - a ride request.
> 
> What can go wrong with a Select ride that comes with a $12 surge? The moment my passenger (with a mask thankfully such that the $12 does not go in the drain) entered my car, he asked "Do you want something from Olive Garden?" Neither did he set Olive Garden as the destination nor a stop. He said that it was only a few blocks from his home. As I thought "NO! NO! No drive through!", he added "This is why I want to buy you something. I want to compensate you for your time". After I had respectfully declined, he took out his wallet ✌. What makes the trip entertaining is the process of placing the order. Whoever the person was on the phone drove the conversation in circles, in the exact manner which you can expect from Uber Support.
> 
> ...


Anytime you save money it’s a great feeling 😁 That was definitely a great ride , I had a ride that I doubt I’ll top for hourly compensation and $$ per mile driven ( a metric that is in my opinion , the only measuring stick for doing uber) worked out to bout $80 a mile driven , and $300 per hour , good fortune is always there , we just need open are eyes each morning to claim it


----------

